# Safety Recall on John Deere X300 Select Series Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just an FYI for any of our members who may own any of the below machines or knows someone who does.


IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTICE  

Date: 18 August 2006 

Dear John Deere Customer: 

In voluntary cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), Deere & Company is recalling certain John Deere X300 Select Series Tractors. 

PROBLEM: The control module may malfunction and allow the blades to run without an operator on the seat. 

PRODUCT: John Deere X300 Select Series Tractors with the following model and serial number ranges. 

Model Serial Number Ranges 
X300 M0X300A012380-012875 
X300 M0X300C020470-024949 
X300 M0X300D011842-012375 
X304 M0X304A013047-013964 
X320 M0X320A017344-020858 
X324 M0X324A012658-013220 
X340 M0X340A012667-013498 


WHAT TO DO: Before operating your tractor again, please refer to the safety system check found in your Operator's Manual under "Operating - Testing Safety Systems." Please conduct all the safety systems checks suggested. If you determine that the mower blades continue to rotate when you raise up out of the seat, please do not use the tractor. 

Whether your tractor is operating correctly or whether the mower blades continue to rotate when you raise up out of the seat, please call your closest John Deere Dealer and schedule a time for the tractor to be updated with a new control module. The update will be completed at no cost to you. 

We hope this recall will not cause you any undue inconvenience. Our efforts are intended to ensure your continued satisfaction with John Deere products and safe operation of your X300 Select Series Tractor. 

If you no longer own the tractor, please complete and mail the enclosed reply card so we may update our customer records. 

If you have any questions, please contact the Customer Contact Center at 1-800-537-8233. 

Sincerely, 

John Deere Worldwide Commercial and Consumer Equipment Division
John Deere Horicon Works


----------

